# Rocket R58 height?



## Beemer

Would anyone with a Rocket R58 tell me if the 41cm height is up to the cup warmer platform or is it 41cm to the top of the warmer rail?


----------



## lookseehear

It's a very new machine so I'm not sure anyone here will have one. If you email claudette from Bella Barista I'm sure she could help as they stock the r58.


----------



## Beemer

Thanks, I have spoken to Claudette and have things sorted.


----------



## coffee021

so what is the height?! of 41 with or without the warmer rail?!


----------



## dwalsh1

Beemer said:


> Would anyone with a Rocket R58 tell me if the 41cm height is up to the cup warmer platform or is it 41cm to the top of the warmer rail?


Thought you had an brand new Izzo


----------



## xXDaedalusXx

I went down to Bella Barista the other week to look at the Izzo and the R58. Claudette didnt seem to be a fan of the R58. After looking and playing on the two i agreed with her.

The R58 seems to be unfinished. I have also noticed its been removed off the site.


----------



## Beemer

dwalsh1 said:


> Thought you had an brand new Izzo


Yes I have but my question was asked just as I was changing my mind after (like daedalus) talking to Claudette. The Rocket did have an attractive spec but the Duetto is longer established and I was swayed by Claudette's praise for the Duetto and the folk behind it.

I have since been inside the Duetto III and as an engineer I was greatly impressed with what I saw.

That said to get the cover off this 35kg machine sitting in a corner of my counter I had to lift it and its pipes forward enough to clear the overhanging cupboards. This meant that one leg had to overhang the counter corner and whilst I was under the counter extending the flexible pipes I came up forgetting about the machine. My forehead is now gouged bloody in two places after it hit the corner of the machine.

I'm wondering what all you might do for the sake of a drink?


----------



## RoloD

Beemer said:


> Yes I have but my question was asked just as I was changing my mind after (like daedalus) talking to Claudette. The Rocket did have an attractive spec but the Duetto is longer established and I was swayed by Claudette's praise for the Duetto and the folk behind it.


 I was always suspicous of designers who put a PID control on the end of a long plug-in cable to keep the machine looking pretty. Fashion winning out over engineering.


----------



## Beemer

RoloD said:


> I was always suspicous of designers who put a PID control on the end of a long plug-in cable to keep the machine looking pretty. Fashion winning out over engineering.


I never did find out if the machine will work as normal if the PID cable was disconnected!


----------



## Glenn

In answer to your question Beemer - Yes.

The Rocket R58 does not need to have the PID unit attached in order to work.

You can use it as a set and forget - or to adjust brew boiler temperature or steam temperature (which correlates to steam pressure reading)

You need to flick the machine off and on again quickly to engage the PID or to disengage as well


----------

